# Nellie M



## Rhiw.com

The Nellie M was my first coaster, and I was on her from 6th of June to 17th of December 1974. She was a fine little ship, and only about a year old, she only had seven of a crew. Captain, Mate, two Engineers, two A.B’s and Cook, quite a contrast from deep sea. She was sunk by a bomb, some time later, but can’t remember when, I believe she was re-floated, and later joined the Rix fleet of Hull. Can anyone please shed some light on her history? I later sailed on the Christopher M, and the tankers John and Frank M. Regards Tony.


----------



## julian anstis

*Frank M*

Just for you Tony, have posted a photo of Frank M into my gallery and tankers.


----------



## Rhiw.com

*Frank M*



julian anstis said:


> Just for you Tony, have posted a photo of Frank M into my gallery and tankers.


Thanks a lot for that Julian, I was on the Frank M, from 2nd of February, to the 15th of September 1976. She was a sister ship to the Nicholas M, and had two quite distinctive twin funnels, they had two main engines that ran a single prop. The reason for this, so they could use one of them to drive the pumps when discharging. (I'm sounding like an engineer!!!) But I'd never seen this type of arrangement before, so you tend to remember things like that. The last I heard of the Frank, she was in Morecambe Bay, as a pollution control Vessel. Worst memories of coasters, every time they changed course, you had to run up to the boat deck, to turn the TV aerial!!!. Many thanks Tony.


----------



## awateah2

*Frank M*

I think the Frank M and John M were sisters and the Nicholas M slightly later and slightly different in construction.


----------



## david smith

Coasters were a totally different world. As a 2/0 on deep sea ships I was sent to minibulkers of Cairn Line. Longer hours than cushy big ships - but so rewarding - you knew you were a major player on board. As a mate from Shaw Savill ships said "It's like going to sea in a caravan"-and so right he was. Every inch of accommodation was utilised - even the deep freeze was in the wheelhouse! (temporary became permanent!). Great times and memories.
The Frank M was a regular visitor to Ipswich.


----------



## James_C

Thata a great story Dave. I remember my first trip on the coast, my first, after spending all my career before deep sea. After getting over the culture shock, the ABs swearing at the Old man, evereyone using his first name, the Cook sitting in the sun, peeling potatoes on the tank deck, *** in mouth and radio on (we were carrying 2000t of Aviation fuel at the time), I loved it.

The Old Man was a massive Gunners (wont let me put the teams name in) fan, and the last match of the season (title decider) was on TV, we had the TV in the officers saloon. Anyway, about 4pm, myself, the Mate and the 2nd Mate, along with both engineers were sitting eating dinner. The Old man then appears, sits down, opens a can of beer and settles in to watch the match. Everyone looks at each other, works out we're all here, then wonders, whos on the bridge? After about 20 mins, the Mate asked the Old Man, 'whos up top?'. His reply 'no-one, ach it'll be alright, the off course alarm volume is at maximum, the bridge doors open, and I've put up the danger lights. Nobody will bother us'. The 2/O (fresh from deepsea) went pale, but nobody else batted an eyelid.

Then again this was the ship that did a regular Avcat run up to Shetland. Naturally said cargo has to be free of water and crystal clear (a bit of a problem, since our tanks had about 2 inches of combined silt/rust/seaweed in them). So the mate kept taking samples and chucking them over the side until he got a clean one, that was then sent ashore.

We also had lifeboats that didn't move, painted into the davits (they didn't have engines anyway, only oars, we could get them moving, especially for BOT inspections, but it usually required a few hours of swearing, and hitting said boats with a large hammer), and the wooden insides were rotten. They were supposed to have sails too, but they were either rotten, or the ABs had pinched them, and used them to make hammocks! 

Of course, being a coastal tanker a copious number of jerry cans were kept in the Fo'c'sle store, all with names stencilled on them. This made sure that none of the ships crew ever paid for petrol when on leave, the filled the back of the car with said jerry cans!

Mind you, looking back on it, some of it was very dodgy, hankering towards downright dangerous. But it was a great experience, with a great bunch of guys (though some were certainly certifiable). Some of those guys had been on the same ship for 30 years, on the same routes, and they knew their jobs inside out, and could do them tied up and blindfolded, and not miss a beat. I certainly learnt more that trip (practical wise) than I ever did deep sea. Still when I went back deep sea, I had a LOT of bad habits to get out my system!

Happy, happy days.


----------



## Rhiw.com

awateah2 said:


> I think the Frank M and John M were sisters and the Nicholas M slightly later and slightly different in construction.


I think you ar right, just looked at my old Discharge book, and the tonnage of the Frank and the John are nearly the same. Frank, G.T.1302, John, G.T. 1307. It's strange this I always thought that the John M, only had one funnel, must be my age!!! Thanks for that, Regards Tony.


----------



## Rhiw.com

Rhiw.com said:


> The Nellie M was my first coaster, and I was on her from 6th of June to 17th of December 1974. She was a fine little ship, and only about a year old, she only had seven of a crew. Captain, Mate, two Engineers, two A.B’s and Cook, quite a contrast from deep sea. She was sunk by a bomb, some time later, but can’t remember when, I believe she was re-floated, and later joined the Rix fleet of Hull. Can anyone please shed some light on her history? I later sailed on the Christopher M, and the tankers John and Frank M. Regards Tony.


What I've found out about her so far?

The Nellie M (Off no/ 343137) was constructed as the “Ellie” by Cochranes of Selby. But whilst still on the slips she was bought by the Metcalf Motor Coaster Co Ltd of London, and was launched as the Nellie M by the elder daughter of the founder of the firm in March 1972. (Was she called Nellie?) She was 783 g.r.t 448 n.r.t. tones, and powered by an 1160 bhp Allen engine, which gave a speed on trials of 16 knots and a service speed of 12.9 knots. I joined her on the 6th of May 1974, and was there till the 17th of December 1974, she was then owned by S. William Coe & Co. Ltd. of Liverpool. On Friday, February 6th, 1981, the IRA bombed and sank the Nellie M in Lough Foyle, between the coasts of Co. Derry and Donegal. Seven IRA men hijacked a pilot boat from Moville pilot station. Three of them planted two bombs in the engine room, while the remaining four kept watch on the crew. The crew were then told to don lifejackets and board the ships lifeboat. A line was then passed from the pilot boat to the lifeboat and it was towed. When they were near shore, the lifeboat was set adrift. Around this time, the explosions on the ship rocked the Nellie M, and another explosion sank her a little while later. None of the crew was harmed. She was raised and refurbished, and sold to an Irish company (?) Then JR Rix & Sons Ltd of Hull bought her, and named her Timrix and she was lengthened by approx seven meters, no two hatch coming was raised in the early nineties. But Rix sold her in 1998. So the Nellie M was still around only eight years ago, I think this one could be still going? I was given this photo of her by a ships enthusiast at Coleraine Northern Ireland in 1974. I framed it and It’s been hanging on a wall for many years, hence the poor contrast. Another thing I’ve just remembered about her, she had a little harbour diesel jenny for’d, and if you put more than a kettle on at night the light would dim in the accommodation!!! 
I’ve drown a blank as to who the Irish owners could have been, or what her name was then. It was suggested that it might have been Arklow Shipping, but there’s no mention of this on their website. Any suggestions about a search?? Regards Tony.

Found this nice link when looking,(Networking!!!)

http://www.geocities.com/britishcoasters/british-fleet


----------



## Rhiw.com

*Bingo!!!!*



Rhiw.com said:


> What I've found out about her so far?
> 
> The Nellie M (Off no/ 343137) was constructed as the “Ellie” by Cochranes of Selby. But whilst still on the slips she was bought by the Metcalf Motor Coaster Co Ltd of London, and was launched as the Nellie M by the elder daughter of the founder of the firm in March 1972. (Was she called Nellie?) She was 783 g.r.t 448 n.r.t. tones, and powered by an 1160 bhp Allen engine, which gave a speed on trials of 16 knots and a service speed of 12.9 knots. I joined her on the 6th of May 1974, and was there till the 17th of December 1974, she was then owned by S. William Coe & Co. Ltd. of Liverpool. On Friday, February 6th, 1981, the IRA bombed and sank the Nellie M in Lough Foyle, between the coasts of Co. Derry and Donegal. Seven IRA men hijacked a pilot boat from Moville pilot station. Three of them planted two bombs in the engine room, while the remaining four kept watch on the crew. The crew were then told to don lifejackets and board the ships lifeboat. A line was then passed from the pilot boat to the lifeboat and it was towed. When they were near shore, the lifeboat was set adrift. Around this time, the explosions on the ship rocked the Nellie M, and another explosion sank her a little while later. None of the crew was harmed. She was raised and refurbished, and sold to an Irish company (?) Then JR Rix & Sons Ltd of Hull bought her, and named her Timrix and she was lengthened by approx seven meters, no two hatch coming was raised in the early nineties. But Rix sold her in 1998. So the Nellie M was still around only eight years ago, I think this one could be still going? I was given this photo of her by a ships enthusiast at Coleraine Northern Ireland in 1974. I framed it and It’s been hanging on a wall for many years, hence the poor contrast. Another thing I’ve just remembered about her, she had a little harbour diesel jenny for’d, and if you put more than a kettle on at night the light would dim in the accommodation!!!
> I’ve drown a blank as to who the Irish owners could have been, or what her name was then. It was suggested that it might have been Arklow Shipping, but there’s no mention of this on their website. Any suggestions about a search?? Regards Tony.
> 
> Found this nice link when looking,(Networking!!!)
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/britishcoasters/british-fleet


Bingo!!!
A very good friend of mine has come up with the goods again, Justin Merrigan, he was a writer for Sea Breezes for many years. and has a wealth of knowledge, and is always ready to help.
Built by Cochrane at Selby as NELLIE M
Yard number 1542
ELLIE 82-84
TIMRIX 84-95
MALTESE VENTURE 95-96
SPEZI 96-00
Still trading as DOVE for Columbian owners.

It is interesting to note that the photo of the Timrix ex-Nellie M, shows her before she had No2 hatch coming raised. 
Thanks a lot to Justin, who now lives in Tasmania.
Photographer Unknown


----------



## Rhiw.com

*Search Engines*



daveinnola said:


> reading the postings i get the idea that you guys aint to swift on the search engine side of the web , try riversea or tees ships , what those guy dont know aint worth knowing dave


Sorry but the two names I had to go on “Nellie M” and “Timrix” drew a blank on all my searches, except the bombing / sinking, found that account on an Irish Republican website. And as for your comment “i get the idea that you guys aint to swift on the search engine side of the web” I don’t want to start a slanging match on an otherwise good thread, (judging by the views it’s had). But maybe instead you should start your own thread elsewhere on this forum, to teach the rest of us old sea dogs, all about the “pros and cons” of how to use a search engines properly. Regards Tony.


----------



## Bob S

*Spezi*

Seen at Ipswich during March 1997 as *SPEZI*, her previous name *MALTESE VENTURE * can still be seen in raised letters above her name.
Thanks for the info, didn't know she was originally the *NELLIE M*.


----------



## Rhiw.com

*Thanks*



Bob S said:


> Seen at Ipswich during March 1997 as *SPEZI*, her previous name *MALTESE VENTURE * can still be seen in raised letters above her name.
> Thanks for the info, didn't know she was originally the *NELLIE M*.


Great stuff Bob, You can see the raised coming on No 2 hatch as well in this photo, everything seems to be falling nicely into place. All that is left now is the name of the Irish owners, when she was “Ellie” and her present owners? Many Thanks, Tony.


----------



## eifion jones

Rhiw.com said:


> The Nellie M was my first coaster, and I was on her from 6th of June to 17th of December 1974. She was a fine little ship, and only about a year old, she only had seven of a crew. Captain, Mate, two Engineers, two A.B’s and Cook, quite a contrast from deep sea. She was sunk by a bomb, some time later, but can’t remember when, I believe she was re-floated, and later joined the Rix fleet of Hull. Can anyone please shed some light on her history? I later sailed on the Christopher M, and the tankers John and Frank M. Regards Tony.


I was chief of the nellie m in 1977, lovely little ship , I had my son aboard with me then aged 10. Was also chief engineer of the frank m for about a year around 1978/79 then again on the nellie m. My last ship with them was the eileen m


----------



## BillH

Rhiw.com said:


> Great stuff Bob, You can see the raised coming on No 2 hatch as well in this photo, everything seems to be falling nicely into place. All that is left now is the name of the Irish owners, when she was “Ellie” and her present owners? Many Thanks, Tony.


NELLIE M (1972 - 1978)
O.N. 343137. 783g. 448n. 1,180d. 202’ 6” x 34’ 4” x 12’ 11”oa.
Post 1978: 954g. 594n. 1,393d. 72.73 x 10.47 x 3.763 metres. 
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (241 x 305mm) oil engine made by W. H. Allen, Sons & Company Ltd., Bedford. 1,160bhp. 12 kts.
2.2.1972: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No.1542) for Metcalf Motor Coaster Ltd., (T. Metcalf, manager), London. 
4.1972: Completed. 
1972: Owners acquired by Booker Line Ltd., Liverpool and S. William Coe & Company Ltd., Liverpool appointed as managers. 
1978: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., (same managers). 
1978: Lengthened. 
1980: Removed from management. 
7.2.1981: Whilst on a voyage from Blyth to Coleraine with 1260 tons of coal and anchored off Moville, in Lough Foyle, awaiting favourable weather conditions to cross the sand bar to enter the River Bann, the vessel was boarded by a gang of seven masked men who had hijacked the Moville pilot boat FOYLE LEADER, forcing the coxswain to take them out to the vessel. Once on board they planted 3 bombs and forced the 9 crew onto the pilot boat and then into a rubber dinghy which was towed toward the shore. Only one bomb exploded, causing the vessel to sink to the bottom, partly submerged, in Irish Republic waters. The Irish Republican Army claimed responsibly for the attack, claiming that the vessel was a commercial target. Irish bomb disposal experts subsequently cleared the vessel of explosives. 
12.7.1981: Refloated by P.R. Eurosalve Ltd, Folkestone and subsequently towed to Londonderry where her cargo was discharged then to await a decision on her future. Her underwriters abandoned the vessel to her salvors as a Constructive Total Loss. Vessel subsequently repaired at Londonderry. 
1982: Sold to Lofoten Cia Nav, Panama and renamed ELLIE. 
1984: Sold to Phoenix Offshore Ltd, Wadebridge with Panamanian registry retained. 
1984: Sold to Timrix Shipping Company Ltd., (J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., managers), and renamed TIMRIX. 
1987: Managers became Rix Shipping Co Ltd, Hull. 
1991: Transferred to the Bahamas register. 
1995: Sold to Apex Maritime Ltd. (Seaflight Ltd., Dulwich, London, managers), Malta and renamed MALTESE VENTURE. 
1996: Sold to Modern Marine Operations (Pro Chart BV, Rotterdam, managers), St. Helier, Jersey, and renamed SPEZI. 
1997: Sold to Simon Lyon-Smith and others, Crediton. 
1997: Sold to Maritima Santa Catalina, Isla de San Andres, Columbia. 
1998: Sold to Caribbean Island Shipping Inc, Belize and renamed DOVE. 
2000: Sold to undisclosed owners. 
2005: Sold to St Marten Ltda, Cartegena de Indias, Colombia and renamed AMAZONS DOLPHIN. 
5.2009: Sold to undisclosed owners and renamed OCEANIC LADY, under St Vincent & Grenadines flag.
5/2011: Still recorded as in service.


----------



## GALTRA

Check this out == http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/63196/title/ellie-m/cat/517
it adds to Bills detailed info, Charley


----------



## Bob Flett

*Metcalf tankers*



awateah2 said:


> I think the Frank M and John M were sisters and the Nicholas M slightly later and slightly different in construction.


John M was a one off, it was Nicholas and Frank who were 'sisters'. John only having one funnel the others having two. They all had long service lives, John I think lasted longest spent many years in Nigeria keeping the original name throughout. Eventual fate is unknown but was still in service when 45+ years old.


----------



## Ed jones

I sailed on the Nelly M as EDH in 1981, paying off a week before she was sunk by the IRA. Her skipper was Cameron Ives. His first name escapes me. The last time I clapped eyes on him was on the television news flash after the bombing. He nicknamed himself "Captain Pugwash", a name he proudly penned on the leather strap of his binoculars. He was memorable character and it was a pleasure to have sailed with him. If I recall, the hatches did not use eccentric wheels. With the hatches in the fully closed position, the wheels rested on "trap doors" built into the track ways of the coamings. A jack was used to raise the hatch, thus enabling a pin under the coamings to be removed, allowing the "trap door" to drop open and the wheel lowered into the hole. A time saver that brought yells of abuse from the bridge was to almost close the hatches - stopping the wheels just before the trap' doors. The pins were then pulled out without using a jack and the winch pulling for all it was worth. All the hatch wheels fell through at the same time. 
We took anthracite from Swansea to Blythe and Seam harbour. And of course, coal to Northern Island.
Happy days indeed


----------



## eifion jones

HI Ed
Yes great Skipper Ian Ives, sailed with him on a couple of ships as Chief Engineer , think the Gorsethorn was the last.
Remember the Nellie as being a lovely little ship and a real doddle for the engineers and a very happy ship. guy called Pearce was master of her when I was last on her. 
All seams such a long time ago now


----------



## oddjobman

*Nellie M and Robrix*

I have seen two fotos with brief history of these vessels.
Robrix built as Silloth Stag at Beverley.
Nellie M built at Cochranes Selby became Ellie M then Timrix.
The two vessels appear to be identical, even tho built at two different yatds.
Can anyone cast any light on this?


----------



## David W

with reference to post 14, a little updated postscript;-

AMAZON'S DOLPHIN (Col/???) St Marten Ltd, Cartagena, Colombia
19th March 2006 left Cartagen for Leticia. (LSI 05-2006)
2009 renamed / re-flagged

OCEANIC LADY (Vct/Kingstown) St Marten Ltd, Cartagena, Colombia
2015 sold 

CARMEN 11 (Tgo/Lome) EL CARMEN Transporadora MTM	. La Guajira, Colombia.
2015 re-flagged

CARMEN 11 (Pan/Panama) EL CARMEN Transporadora MTM	. La Guajira, Colombia.
7th December 2016 berthed at Cristobal, Panama. 
13th December 2016 last updated. 
E&OE, this is not a complete history, just my own notes


----------



## oddjobman

Thanks, but it still needs some answers as the two vessels appear identical, tho built at different yards. Robrix as Silloth Stag 1975 @ Beverley shipbuilders.
Nellie M 1972 @ Cochranes @ Selby. Then Ellie M 1982-84. Then Timrix 84 - 95


----------



## Basil

> regular Avcat run up to Shetland. Naturally said cargo has to be free of water . . . . . So the mate kept taking samples and chucking them over the side until he got a clean one, that was then sent ashore.


Shocking! Bas - ex pilot (hairyplanes, not ships).


----------



## Runrig

oddjobman said:


> Thanks, but it still needs some answers as the two vessels appear identical, tho built at different yards. Robrix as Silloth Stag 1975 @ Beverley shipbuilders.
> Nellie M 1972 @ Cochranes @ Selby. Then Ellie M 1982-84. Then Timrix 84 - 95


The answer is simple and can be found in Volume 3 of the history of Cochrane Shipbuilders. ISBN: 978-1-902953-75-5.

Available here: https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/t...uery=cochrane+shipbuilders+volume+3&results=4


----------



## oddjobman

*Nellie M and Robrix*

Thanks for that link to the book on Cochranes. Is it possible for you to quote the info here, as I do not want to buy it just for the small piece of info I am looking for?


----------



## Hayhurst

I think I came across the " Nellie M " at Anderton wharf, River Weaver, middle 70s.
Hayhurst.


----------

